# Website critique



## merih nişancı (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi there guys,

I'm in Turkey Products and Advertising Photography
Your criticism will please me

https://www.merihnisanci.com/


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 3, 2016)

Really, really nice and professional site.
Fast navigation, very lovely professional work.


----------



## merih nişancı (Aug 4, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Really, really nice and professional site.
> Fast navigation, very lovely professional work.




thank you


----------

